# Retro fitting seatbelts to seats in Lounge area



## Grapevine (Feb 19, 2009)

Can anyone advise on fitting of lap belts to a May 2004 registered Autotrail Cheyenne 696 G SE 4-berth. I am considering the purchase of a model that only has 2 cab seats with usual seatbelts. Is it legal [or even possible] to fit 2 more seatbelts to the bench seats in "lounge" area. I have been told it is legal to fit these on vehicles registered before 2007.
Would appreciate an answer from anyone that can help me on this. Regards, Grapevine.


----------



## philoaks (Sep 2, 2008)

I think you've just re-opened a can of worms! If you search through previous posts you'll find many views on what you are proposing.


----------



## JohnsCrossMotorHomes (Jul 21, 2007)

Seat belts of any description require *aproved fixing points* and lap belts on sideways facing seats are not a good idea as they will not restrain you in a frontal or rearward shunt.

Dont do it as they will not be legal and invalidate any insurance

Peter


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

*Re: Retro fitting seatbels to seats in Lounge area*



Grapevine said:


> I am considering the purchase of a model that only has 2 cab seats with usual seatbelts.


As advised - stop considering it if you (ever) need to carry more than one passenger, it is only a 2 seater.


----------



## emmbeedee (Oct 31, 2008)

This post:

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopict-16891-talbot.html+express

includes details of a company that retrofits seat belts. (About half-way down the page). 
Don't try it on sideways facing seats though, as stated above this can be lethal. I have no personal knowledge of this company but would hope they don't attempt to fit to such seats anyway.
If you do decide to go ahead, let us know how you get on, as this problem comes up quite often.


----------



## Jagman (Feb 16, 2008)

Here's one we prepared earlier 

www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopict-46924-.html

quite a few more; JCMH spot on as usual 

Lots of good stuff on child seats in archives too.

Good luck!


----------

